# Questions about expression for fast lines and panning



## Desertanu (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm starting to learn more about orchestral programming and using expression on samples. I normally try to change the expression at the start of each note, but I'm unsure about how I should use expression in faster lines since it's difficult to use the aforementioned method for them. What is the best way to use expression on fast lines? Also, can the instruments in BBC Core be panned with good results? I know that the library is pre-panned, but I was wondering whether panning them in the Spitfire player would be a good idea in case I ever wanted to change their position.


----------



## guymiddleton (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi Desertanu.
From my experience I'd say that expression is not a huge deal when it comes to faster lines particularly spiccato/staccato articulations as the realism is programmed into the velocity for most sample libraries. That said, if you were doing faster legato lines - an arpeggiated cello line for instance, then you may want to use a bit of subtle expression by letting CC1 (modulation) do the work and only copying it slightly. 

As for the panning in BBC Core, I think it's all been fully mixed to replicate the sound stage so it's up to you if you want to change that. If you are using all the instruments from that library then it could be good to keep it that way but if you are mixing with other sample libraries then why not pan it around.

I'm not an expert by any means but hope that helps.


----------



## Desertanu (Oct 17, 2021)

guymiddleton said:


> Hi Desertanu.
> From my experience I'd say that expression is not a huge deal when it comes to faster lines particularly spiccato/staccato articulations as the realism is programmed into the velocity for most sample libraries. That said, if you were doing faster legato lines - an arpeggiated cello line for instance, then you may want to use a bit of subtle expression by letting CC1 (modulation) do the work and only copying it slightly.
> 
> As for the panning in BBC Core, I think it's all been fully mixed to replicate the sound stage so it's up to you if you want to change that. If you are using all the instruments from that library then it could be good to keep it that way but if you are mixing with other sample libraries then why not pan it around.
> ...


Thanks. Is it best to use the modulation along with the expression and dynamics faders in the Spitfire Player? So far, I've just been automating those parameters.


----------



## guymiddleton (Oct 17, 2021)

Sounds like you're on the right track.

In most DAWs you can just draw them in like I have done here or you can record live with your modulation wheel on your midi keyboard (if you have one)

Generally speaking you want to use both dynamics and expression to get it sounding as close as you can to a real player playing the instrument.


----------

